# SS 08.06.19 - Haydn #26 "Lamentatione"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn **(1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 26 in D minor, Hob. I/26

1. Allegro assai con spirito
2. Adagio
3. Minuet e trio

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend Papa Haydn has returned with one of his early Strum und Drang symphonies, number twenty-six. I always enjoy hearing this one and Haydn in general so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. I hope everyone else can join in. Lots of recordings out there so I don't think I need to post a YouTube link.

I'll be listening to:







Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Bourdon (Jan 4, 2019)

That's a fine one,my choice is the one I heard the first time.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Kammerorchester Basel for this one.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As I have the full Fischer set I'll listen to this one in the morning. It's one of my favourite Haydn symphonies, btw. Love that finale..


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be listening to the Kuijken recording. Actually I just listened to it, but a second time will be good. An early complaint: Haydn forgot the last movement, and as a still-young man that was really not forgivable. Sheer carelessness.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Great choice - one of the first discs I bought after getting the classical bug. 
I lost the disc when, along with some others, I stupidly left it in a cd case in a hire car I had for a few months, the company said they found nothing!

I replaced the single disc with the Virgin Veritas two CD set below.









This Symphony and recording has a special place in my collection - I have listened to it tonight and will listen again over the weekend.

Edit - I may go mad and try my other recordings from Hogwood & Pinnock.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll go with my old favorite.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll also try this one on You Tube


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Merl said:


> As I have the full Fischer set I'll listen to this one in the morning. It's one of my favourite Haydn symphonies, btw. Love that finale..
> 
> View attachment 119778


Will open my Fischer box also


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

OK, a confession.

I see this symphony as my favourite of the whole Haydn canon. It is for me the absolute pinnacle of his Sturm und Drang period, and as close to perfect as anything he wrote. Ken, I don't care if he forgot to write a finale. 

Unfortunately, I think this is one of the symphonies Dorati makes a bit of a pig's ear out of. He's very sluggish, alas. I think I'll go with Kuijken, and then start digging around in my new Marzendorfer set and see what he makes of it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I also have Fischer but I'll go with this today

View attachment 119796


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

There was supposed to be a smiley, winky emoji after my 'finale' comment but it's lost now and I'm left looking silly. Damn you, TC emojis!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Merl said:


> There was supposed to be a smiley, winky emoji after my 'finale' comment but it's lost now and I'm left looking silly. Damn you, TC emojis!


Not that silly....it's still a "Finale", even if it's not really a "Finale".....:tiphat:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> Not that silly....it's still a "Finale", even if it's not really a "Finale".....:tiphat:


But I lost the impact of my sarcastic remark. I'm gutted.


----------



## TheGazzardian (Nov 24, 2018)

Malx said:


> Great choice - one of the first discs I bought after getting the classical bug.
> I lost the disc when, along with some others, I stupidly left it in a cd case in a hire car I had for a few months, the company said they found nothing!
> 
> I replaced the single disc with the Virgin Veritas two CD set below.
> ...


This one is on Apple Music, so it's the one I'm trying out. Interestingly, I have a lot of Haydn symphonies in my library already, but didn't have this one. On early exploration, it seems very worthwhile, the first movement grabbed me immediately, the second movement seems like more of a slow burner, third movement was also quite nice.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Enthusiast said:


> I also have Fischer but I'll go with this today
> 
> View attachment 119796


Yes this version for me and also perhaps Dorati for later


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I listened to Pinnock and then Fischer. Fischer is almost aggressive in the first movement, I thought, but it works.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Max Goberman and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra:


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Going to finally participate in the Saturday symphonies thing. Going with Kuijken.

In case anyone needs it:






I'll write back with what I think. The earliest Haydn symphony I've heard is the Fire symphony, whichever that one is, so it'll be interesting taking it back a little further.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Well, can't say I am terribly impressed, but the music was nice enough. My only major complaint is that the continuo gets really annoying in the slow movement. And ending with a Minuet/Trio is indeed a strange choice! A nice minuet, though, it is. One of Haydn's better ones. But I kept waiting for the finale to start! :lol: 

I may have to check out Adam Fischer's recording (sans continuo, I hope? I've enjoyed his Haydn greatly, but haven't heard any of his earlier Haydn symphonies) to see if I like it bet. Kuijken seems to come from the school of HIP conductors who come off as too clean to feel realistic (to me). I'll give him another shot, though, in the future. He's been recommended to me very highly by certain users here.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I wasn’t very familiar with this symphony. Listened first to the Kuijken and then to Fischer. My thoughts:

1 Allegro assai con spirit – A rather intense sonata form allegro. There is a generous (for the time) development and a nice if brief coda.

2 Adagio (played more like an andante) – A long spun out theme over a walking bass. On the Kuijken recording, especially, I was reminded of the first movement of No. 22, the “Philosopher.” The lack of any contrasting material makes it seem a bit monotonous after a while. The horns pick up the theme near the end, which helps a bit.

3 Menuet & trio – A pretty standard minuet in the minor, somewhat delicate. The central trio is a nice contrast, being entirely in the major, accented by spiky sforzandi.

At this point, the symphony ends. The lights come up. The musicians exit the stage for their usual post-concert hangout, a bar down the block. The conductor is handed the ceremonial valise of hundred-dollar bills and leaves with a nod of acknowledgment, not bothering to count it (which would be impolite).

Even as the sweepers start their cleanup from the back of the hall, the audience remains, looking at each other and wondering, what happened to the final movement? Soon they, too, gradually wander out, unsure whether they have, in some undetermined way, been cheated.

As for No. 26, being a Haydn symphony it is of course good. What there is of it.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

That kind of blew my mind too... do other early symphonies of his similarly neglect to include a final movement...? Ending on a Minuet is just wrong... I'm cool with 3 movements as long as the third is a ***ing Allegro vivace


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not all that rare. Just at a glance, Haydn’s Symphonies #4, 9, and 30 end with menuets. Maybe some later ones too. I remember that more than a couple of his keyboard sonatas and trios end the same way. I’d have to check Mozart, but I wouldn’t be surprised to find some there as well, probably among his early works.


----------

